# Fit's high speed raid array pt.2



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

so i scrapped the other idea becuase the cost was going to kill me.

i jumped on a deal for these 2 OCZ solid series SSD's for $150 shipped. got them shipped express mail and had them the next day.

now i know these are the slower of the OCZs but they are still faster than most if not all mechanical hdd's.

here's some pics...









and how do they perform? VERY WELL! 









now if you know me.... i can never get enough. i had to look around and jump on another one...






3x 30gb ssd's.... SO FAR!


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks awesome man!  How do these perform (single drive) compared to those Patriot V2's?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fit, I think you're running out of ideas to make us all envious of you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Fit, I think you're running out of ideas to make us all envious of you.



he'll find more, don't worry 


FIT looks like you maxed out the HD tach software with the performance of those drives


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Looks awesome man!  How do these perform (single drive) compared to those Patriot V2's?



hmmm... i will test that soon. i'd say very similar.



dark2099 said:


> Fit, I think you're running out of ideas to make us all envious of you.



nah... just trying to find cost effective ways to do things. i hate wasting money.

i have a sweet mod/build planned for these drives here next week.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 13, 2009)

So many things to try, so many things to come....and so little time.....

AND then there is Fit


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

The price is outrageous for the performance.  It looks like you're doing it again fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

keep in mind though... i dont need space like some people. theres guys that have 4,5,6,7,8 intel/mtron 80,128,160,256gb drives that cost them $800 each. 

THAT is fucking retarded.

at least i found a deal on all my drives too. im not going to go out and spend full price on anything i dont have to.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang fits! That makes me want to grab two and raid0 them!!! Just gotta find the deals! 

Thanks Fits for showing us! I hope the single ssd test will be good!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 13, 2009)

Fits!

I can haz a ESS ESS DEEE?

Seriously though good numbers but quite expensive there bro.


----------



## renozi (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

HFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i CANNOT EXPLAIN HOW FAST THIS IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMFG.

rahahahahha rahahahahhahahh


ROFLMFAO!!!


----------



## renozi (Mar 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> HFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i CANNOT EXPLAIN HOW FAST THIS IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



ahhaah I know what you mean bro!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

dont mind the spikes... 

i was installing TPU capture while the test was running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2009)

Run ATTO hdd benchmark !


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> Run ATTO hdd benchmark !



link?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1137/ATTO_Disk_Benchmark_v2.34.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2009)

very nice

my ocz 30gb Core 2 ssd gets 90mbps write and 162 mbps read,

almost liner in scaling raid 0


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

That's pretty impressive, go Hard Drives!


----------



## renozi (Mar 19, 2009)

good lord! I'm waiting for them to be back in stock at amazon.com so I can buy other one!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

So, if they scale that linearly on write speeds, we can expect 150-160MB write speeds out of 2 of them. Not too bad.


----------



## Tau (Mar 19, 2009)

This actually makes me want to order some....

Honestly for an OS/install drive its not all that expensive...  and once you RAID them it seems like the performance is worth it...

It would be interesting to see these benched against a pair of 15K Sas drives....


----------



## renozi (Mar 19, 2009)

hey fit, do you have pcmark vantage? if you do, could u run the hdd suite?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9VukSCWsgo

can someone comment on the speed?


----------



## renozi (Mar 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9VukSCWsgo
> 
> can someone comment on the speed?



i can! DAM THAT SHIT IS FAST! ahah I'd say approximately 50% faster than mine  (you have one more drive)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

fit was that COD 5?  I couldn't tell because it loaded so quickly, I didnt have a chance to see what game it was?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

single drive....

keep in mind, its almost completely full so thats why its a tad slower than it should be.








single 30gb vertex


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

I want to see More!! Moreeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

shit... so do i!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, good thing I have to work this weekend! Now, I got something to have my mind taken off of while waiting for Monday and the, hopefully, second drive!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## renozi (Mar 28, 2009)

you sold the solids to get a vertex?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

3 vertex


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 28, 2009)

Fits, you need to do what this guy did 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
24 ssds in raid


----------



## renozi (Mar 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 3 vertex



 I'm probably gonna sell my solids to get 30GB vertexes too! so addicted to speeed!


----------



## REVHEAD (Mar 28, 2009)

Try windows 7 , you should get a lot better results with the drives, as its optimized for SSD.

 Vista is no good for SSD, the patches and tweaks are a stop gap measure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2009)

Are they slc or mlc fits?


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe vertex are mlc, but they have a new controller chip, instead of an onboard raid or jmicron controller. The new controller chip is where the speed is coming from.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2009)

Plus the Vertexes have 64MB onboard ram/cache too, which is supposed to help alongside the new controller, I might snag a couple of these in the future. Pricing isn't there for me just yet, I just snagged a wd6400aaks for 50 shipped for a raid0 I'm preparing. No it won't even be as fast as a single vertex, but it'll be faster than what I have and I'll have tons of space. Eventually I'll make the jump, Fits you almost had me convinced to go for SSD the other night, but I just can't justify it yet. Nice results though! Can't wait to see 2 and 3 raid results!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

tigger said:


> Are they slc or mlc fits?



believe it or not, 

there isnt much of a speed difference between the 2.

what causes the problems you've heard about is the controller that has to control the drives NAND flash memory. the older ssds were all MLC and used jmicron controllers that were poorly designed.

the newer drives are a mix of SLC and MLC that both perform  on the same level with a good controller.

here's a shocker if you think SLC is better...

intel x25-m's use MLC and have the fastest reads of any standard ssd available. 

the ocz vertex drives are MLC and have 64mb cache as kursah stated. there is no stuttering at all.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, fits, I think you've sold me! I might grab two of these and do my first raid! 

Then grab another 500gb for all my anime...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

hold on man...

let me take it up a notch... 

let me grab a video real quick...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

vista64 with up to date to today, FF 3.0.8, office 07 with all updates, single 30gb ocz vertex on my dfi x58/ich10r

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwzMXPH0rHk


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Fits.. Glad you told me to wait! lol.. Damulta needs to learn from ya on youtube posting! 

Edit:

And, I was Happy with just 40s to load windows... Do it all in 47...


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 30, 2009)

It would be interesting to have a uber fast SSD socket on the motherboard, kinda like a ram socket, or front panel socket/cartridge/rom bay with hotswap;  OS n games could come on SSD or ROM cartriges like an old atari


----------



## r9 (Mar 30, 2009)

They are fast but I don`t like the technology of it.
Their controler need to move data around so they could last longer. But when they are full a lot of erasing and writing is happening so swap file won`t be happening in one place.

Know what it would be great, neck to neck practical comparation. Seme thing like you did on the video on youtube but if you could do the same thing but with plain HDD. That would be educational .


----------



## r9 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maelstrom said:


> Fits, you need to do what this guy did
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
> 24 ssds in raid



That was was sick. 
Imagine the same PC on the video 8 cores tons of ram and instead of 24 SSD put a single plain HDD it is going to kill that machine. The prices of SSD must come down it is unbearable .


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2009)

Fit that is insanely godlike.

You must spend so much money on technology it's crazy!

Also SSD will come down in price, although i wouldn't mind a normal hard drive to back up all the data... just incase.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

awesomeness....

this ssd helped my cpu!

note that this ssd enhanced version of 7 is worse than v64


----------



## REVHEAD (Mar 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> awesomeness....
> 
> this ssd helped my cpu!
> 
> ...



 Well that suxs, but those SSD do sure load fast, faster than any mechanical Hardrive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes.... dispite the hard data, this is the fastest machine i've ever had.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2009)

I gotta say fits, every screen sells me more and more to get that drive! Just have to grab a 60gb one!


----------



## renozi (Mar 31, 2009)

fit are you gonna do a raid0 set up with them soon? my 2 30gb vertexes are coming very soon!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2009)

when i get the other drive ya


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

2nd drive is in. benches soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Woot! Can't wait to see the benches of the second one man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

single empty drive....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

single full drive...


----------



## renozi (Apr 2, 2009)

have you tried flashing it to fw 1275 yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

too much of a pain in the ass. i looked into it.


----------



## renozi (Apr 2, 2009)

lol. when you say full, do you mean full full?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

28gb's outta 30


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

2x vertex raid no tweaks...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

a few tweak and im almost to my goal of 500mb/s


----------



## renozi (Apr 2, 2009)

sweet! mine should be here tomorrow. now do atto!


----------



## renozi (Apr 2, 2009)

it's weird how your hdtach test are jaggedy. is that a vertex thing? mine with solids is just a line across the graph.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

FOLY HUCK!!!

2vertex kills 3 solid







thats updated firmware, aligned partition, writeback cache enabled. no tweaks yet.


----------



## Binge (Apr 2, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Those look pretty good my man! Now, hows the size looking on those drives?? Got 32gbs left?!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

i'll let you know after i get everything installed


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet! Gotta wait till next pay for the drives..  I hate the wait!!!


----------



## renozi (Apr 2, 2009)

oh shit! i can't wait for mine! was it hard to update to 1275? did you have to use the jumper? did you follow the guide word for word?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

mostly yeah. jumper yes.

pretty easy to do.


----------



## renozi (Apr 3, 2009)

30gb vertex single fw 1199






30gb vertex single fs 1275









I'm going to raid them now.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

renozi said:


> 30gb vertex single fw 1199
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/30 ocz vertex 1199.jpg
> 
> 30gb vertex single fs 1275
> ...



When you do, can you run an HDTach write test as well?


----------



## renozi (Apr 3, 2009)

raid 0 empty volume, write-back cache enabled










how do i get hd tach write? I can only do read tests

oh, and I'm going to reformat now.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

renozi said:


> raid 0 empty volume, write-back cache enabled
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/2x30gb ocz vertex raid 0 fw 1275.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/30x2 ocz vertex 1275 raid0 hd_tach_tune.jpg
> ...



Well, you can only do write tests if you aren't running from the volume itself. Otherwise, on the benchmark screen in HDTach, you just click the radio button next to Write


----------



## renozi (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry bro, can't find it for some reason? off to formatting now


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

renozi said:


> sorry bro, can't find it for some reason? off to formatting now


----------



## renozi (Apr 3, 2009)

oh you wanted hd TUNE not hd tach. hmm since i reformatted i can't do that anymore, but i can tell you it's should be around 300mb/s write?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2009)

renozi said:


> oh you wanted hd TUNE not hd tach. hmm since i reformatted i can't do that anymore, but i can tell you it's should be around 300mb/s write?



Ooops!! hahahahaha! Yep, my bad.

So you really think a single will do in the neighborhood of 150MB/s write?


----------



## renozi (Apr 3, 2009)

yea, a single will probably hit 150mb/s if not very close to that.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2009)

renozi said:


> yea, a single will probably hit 150mb/s if not very close to that.



Damn, that means a single is faster than my 2x320GB 7200.10 RAID0 in both read AND write.

It looks like it's almost time for me to make the jump. Just need the prices to come down a little more.


----------

